

Silicon Valley's Stock Funk - jasondc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443493304578038763698056392.html

======
tatsuke95
> _"Rank-and-file workers at four of the highest profile Internet companies
> that began selling shares in the past 16 months have collectively lost about
> $9 billion on paper..."_

...while SV insiders, many of whom are looked up to and idolized by these very
same rank-and-file employees, got even more wealthy by being on the other side
of the trade.

> _"Employees at recent IPOs could still recoup the paper losses, and more, if
> the shares rebound."_

I know someone with some old Enron stock certs. Anyone interested?

~~~
rdl
Paper certs, definitely. (I'd also love a coffee mug.)

